# Gesto GameGetters 3D Shoot Aug. 30th/09



## GenesisAlpha (Jun 26, 2009)

Sorry about the double post but I believe this one had to be okay'd because of the link to the web site. Very understandable.:darkbeer:

Mods are doing a great Job.:thumbs_up

Bob


----------



## GenesisAlpha (Jun 26, 2009)

We had a great shoot today with a respectable turnout. Many thanks to the folks who came out who saw this post. We hope to see you again.

Bob Beneteau

Chairperson Gesto GameGetters


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2009)

had a good time today Bob nice range set up with lots of potential, will be back for the next one


----------



## GenesisAlpha (Jun 26, 2009)

Sean, been a long time and it was good to see you and a good talk over 3D in general. I will do my best to get to your next shoot also. 

12 ring scoring was a hit, but no one asked for the marked yardage until they came back. We will continue to offer the yardage cards at the next shoot. I believe it will catch on in our area.

Bob


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2009)

What we did is simply allow rangefinders, this lets the guys use all the toys they have, or as we talked about just put the number on the back of the stake so they can "par" score (300 on 30 targets) to go up or down from.


----------



## cath8r (Jan 17, 2003)

I saw a few guys with rangefinders when I strolled the course
Thats a sweet set-up for sure you guys have there. I'm thinking 3D is poised to take off again down here. More and more guys are talking about it. What was the official turnout?


----------



## kujoe9309 (Jul 12, 2006)

I enjoyed the shoot on Sunday, the course was challenging and I like the new location. The only problem with the scoring was that its hard to use the 12 rings if over half the targets didn't have a visible 12 ring. I would like to see some scores from the shoot do see how my group is doing. I will see you at the next shoot.


----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 2009)

ya some of the 12 rings were hard to see, but a good effort by the host club, as for scores I shot a 326 in crossbow counting 12 ring


----------



## cath8r (Jan 17, 2003)

So you found your scorecard?


----------



## GenesisAlpha (Jun 26, 2009)

Thank you for the comments. It has been a rebuilding year with the new area and it took a lot out of our funds for target replacement. We will be working on that through the winter to get 100% scoreable targets on all lanes.

I have no issue with the range finders as we are a pin shoot for now. My hope is those that use them will be up front so the people who are not have a level playing field. I have known most of these folks for years and I believe that will be the rule of the day.

Rob, I see 6' 4" all over that young man you brought with you.........he will have a good coach for sure.

We ended up with 43 archers for the day which is good for our neck of the woods at this time. Like you Rob I know with some hard work we can make that number grow.

I also agree we have an area that will yield some inovative and challenging courses in the future.

Again Thank you for the feedback, we are listening.

Bob


----------

